# chickenpox



## mrs.pinkcat

Hi. I think layla has chickenpox and was just wondering if this could potentially be more dangerous for her because of her diabetes. She tested 17.8 before bed so does appear to be running high. Just wondered if anyone could advise me on what I should be doing now. Many thanks.


----------



## Ellie Jones

Poor thing...

You need to keep an eye on her blood glucose levels, as the virus is likely to put this up, and check for ketones frequently, adjust insulin dose as requried, if you'll not confident in this get hold of her diabetic team for further advise..

So general sick days rules for blood glucose control..

I would also keep a very close eye on the blisters, the fluid in them, should be clear and watery looking, if this changes then it's probably a secondary infection setting in which requires antibiotics..  Also when they start scabbing and she starts scratching keep a close eye on them for infections brewing..

My oldest daughter had to have antibiotics for chickenpox, and she wasn't diabetic!

Plenty of fluids.. 

Carolime (sp) the pink stuff, is very good for soothing the itching of chickpox and because it dries pinkish colour, you can actually see what skin you've covered or not..


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi

You will need to follow sick day rules as her insulin requirements will be higher if she is unwell. Plenty of fluids, keep her cool so itching is less severe, and invest in some piriton for the itching (sugar free of course) and something cooling to apply to her skin (calomine lotion). She must avoid if she possibly can scratching as this can lead to the spots becoming infected.

Hope she gets better soon x


----------



## mrs.pinkcat

Thank you. She's only been diagnosed for two months so this is the first bout of sickness we've had.


----------



## mrs.pinkcat

What are the sick day rules?


----------



## Medusa

basically plenty of fluids and an upped requirement for insuling.... so for me if i was ill and my sugar high i would take one unit to correct my sugar level by two points instead of the one to four i would use now.... and i would take more insulin with the food i ate too.... hopefully someone will be along who can explain it better but i am sure if you search on here there will be a post that explains it properly.... do you have ketostix to test for ketones? if in any doubt phone nhs direct i find they are usually pretty good esp where kids are concerned


----------



## Copepod

Mrs Pinkcat

Here's a link to an example of Sick Day Rules for Children with Diabetes, produced by East Sussex NHS Trust - click on PDF about half way down page http://www.esht.nhs.uk/patient-and-visitor/visitors/leaflets/?entryid149=356814&char=ShowAll

Hope that helps - and that your child isn't getting too itchy.


----------



## Ruth Goode

Carly had chickenpox 3 weeks after she was diagnosed and again the year after!!! Apart from some high level B.M she was fine and yes to others advice to follow sick rules (extra insulin) and check ketones regularly if over 14s


----------



## mrs.pinkcat

Hi everyone. Thanks for the great advice. Well layla is doing fine. Raised blood sugar levels but no ketones so we seem to be doing well.  I can't thank you all enough for always being there to make this scary journey so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Plymgirl212

Just need some adive/help please 

My niece has just been told she has chickenpox contagious stage 
I have never had chicken pox and I have type 2 diabetes I'm not sure if that will effect it. 
I've spent most eve with my niece am just a little worried


----------

